# What do you think?



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

I think its a rhom


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi and a nice one at that..


----------



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry wrong picture


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok... But very nice S. sanchezi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yep


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

nice vibrant color


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i'd also say sanchezi. what size is it btw? looks around 6"


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice Sanchezi


----------

